# Browning HP Comp



## Drm50 (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm a revolver man, mostly S&W target types. I have owned dozens of autos but other
than 22s never had much interest in them. I had them all at one time or another. I got
this Browning, unfired at a auction a few years back. Being unfired I was going to leave
It NIB for trading purposes. My brother harassed me until we shot it. This pistol is got
to be the best shooting 9mm I've ever shot. Turns out this thing is some kind of orphan
It seems Browning nor FN services this pistol. I would like to buy a extra slide extension
to mount a different front sight with out modifying original gun. Anyone have info on
this.


----------



## mike9905 (Aug 18, 2014)

Sorry. This was a limited production pistol; I have one and I think they are now rare. There was an Eastern European copy (Bulgarian?) but parts are likely not interchangeable.


----------



## bryan9905 (Jan 30, 2017)

midwestgunworks.com


----------

